# hard worker in MA



## treehead (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm interested in getting into the business(at least I think so), have current job with good pay but not really happy there, would like to maybe try out some weekends to see if I will like this business before totally commiting, I understand the value of a hard worker and will work my butt off for someone willing to teach me and help me advance
Ryan


----------



## clearance (Apr 3, 2006)

I advise you to try it out for sure, you will first be a groundsman chipping brush and then move onto climbing later, it can be a thankless task, it can also be a hell of a rush. I see you install wood flooring, maybe another construction job would be more suited to the skills you already have, treework is what you make off it. I moved out to the bush so I have a no cleanup, no people around me job, its nice. Do not burn your bridges, good luck to you.


----------



## Newfie (Apr 3, 2006)

Where in Mass are you located?


----------



## treehead (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm in Weymouth, Clearance thanks for the advice, as far as staying in construction I'd like to get out of it, I'm only doing floors right now to help my Dad out as he had a stroke in Nov. and needed someone to run his business until he recovers, hopefully by fall he'll be all good again, which is why I was looking for some weekend work over the summer maybe to see if trees are for me...


----------



## Newfie (Apr 3, 2006)

My wife grew up in Braintree. The commute would probably kill you. I'm about an 1 1/2 NW of you. Good luck in your search though.


----------



## tree jockey (Apr 5, 2006)

*want to move to NH ? [email protected]*



treehead said:


> I'm interested in getting into the business(at least I think so), have current job with good pay but not really happy there, would like to maybe try out some weekends to see if I will like this business before totally commiting, I understand the value of a hard worker and will work my butt off for someone willing to teach me and help me advance
> Ryan




wan't to move to central NH? meredith nh [email protected]


----------



## treehead (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm stuck here for a few years as finance' is going to school right now, otherwise I'd be out of this state right now anyways, too expensive here...


----------



## greg carr (Apr 7, 2006)

*tree work on the south shore*

There are plenty of companies on the south shore that are always looking for summer help.
I work at D&B Tree Service in Quincy. If you have a license and and any kind of chainsaw experience we're always looking for help. The hours are long, 6 days a week, but the guys are great.
Greg


----------



## cushdog (Apr 7, 2006)

give crown tree in pebroke a call. great company, they do nice work.


----------



## cushdog (Apr 7, 2006)

i used to run a company that competed against crown,tough competition.
i would see d&b around town.... rarely though. you guys stay towards quincy alot.
is that company from hanson still whoring?


----------



## greg carr (Apr 8, 2006)

Yeah they are. D&B is expanding fast. We've got an office in Hudson ready to open. We've been doing a lot of state and town work on top of the 6 tree crews and 1 PHC crew that goes out each day.


----------



## treehead (Apr 8, 2006)

how is d&b to work for I see their trucks around, is it a good place to learn, I'm not an idiot as far as working around dangerous equipment and such, just don't have much actual tree experience


----------



## Pollock777 (Apr 8, 2006)

*Love doing it on the weekends*

I just do it on the weekends and it's great. I have 3 day weekends I work 4 10hr. days. Cut and climb 2-3 days and go back to my full time job. In my case I do it for a change no body to bug you when your 50ft. and higher not many places in N.J. were you can get peace. I wouldn't say quite with the saw running and the chipper on the ground running. Still for me it's my get away. I'd say try it and good luck. Be safe and hope you like as much as I do. Tony


----------



## tree jockey (Apr 8, 2006)

*wanna come to NH?*



treehead said:


> I'm interested in getting into the business(at least I think so), have current job with good pay but not really happy there, would like to maybe try out some weekends to see if I will like this business before totally commiting, I understand the value of a hard worker and will work my butt off for someone willing to teach me and help me advance
> Ryan


[email protected]


----------



## cushdog (Apr 8, 2006)

read a few books, follow a tree company and watch, keep asking questions like you have been and throw in a little common sence. although, common sence isn't so common.
************ has a article section with some great reading. check the one out for a good groundsman. there is a huge differance being a good groundie and groundie.don't try to impress anyone, work at a safe smart pace and stay consistant.
figure out who is the beast and watch the way that person does it.
don't forget, everyone has a first day.


----------



## treehead (Apr 9, 2006)

I was kind of thinking maybe start out with a smaller company to learn the ropes as committing full time isn't really an option for me at the moment, but I do have weekends, and occasional weekdays(although I don't know in advance usually), I know in my business it's good to have a few people who if they can work it's a bonus if not nothing is lost, I will work hard, have some experience with saws, pretty good with a file, and minor repairs, learn very fast, strong, patient, positive
Ryan


----------



## greg carr (Apr 10, 2006)

At D&B the guys get run pretty hard but they get treated well. The boss is a good guy and fair.
Try Arborway Tree Care in Jamaica Plain. I worked there from '85-'89 and again from '99-03. There is no room to advance there and the owner is the worst buisinessman I have ever met but the foreman is a good kid and you will learn proper pruning techniques and how to climb if you want. The owner is flexible on hours and is easily talked into what ever pay rate and bennies you want. 617-522-6071. good luck


----------

